# Is Memory Lane gone?



## Harvie (Dec 30, 2011)

Both numbers disconnected.....


----------



## greenephantom (Dec 30, 2011)

Just got an email from them a week or two about new decal availability (Schwinn Kingsize American chainguard), and sold them a couple boxes of books the month before, so rather doubt they've gone anywhere.

I've been meaing to get an order in with them for the last week, but haven't found the time to get my ducks in a row.  Maybe they took the week off or a storm took down the phone lines?

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Dec 30, 2011)

*See this response by Lisa lilchik17750 on the SBF forum*

Scroll down and check out what Lisa herself has to say. Basically she says there is nothing to worry about.

http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/index.php?topic=12908.msg69593;boardseen#new

Jim.


----------



## lilchik17750 (Dec 30, 2011)

Well there is something to worry about Bob, when the worldwide resource for antique and classic bicycle parts gets their phones locked up in limbo (incompetent switch), but rest assured, it WILL be fixed; though probably not till tomorrow Way better than what was offered as a solution this am though. Thanks everyone for caring. Please call or FAX again. In the meantime, patience, sense of humor, and my goodness, let's have a very HAPPY AND SAFE NEW YEAR...............shall we?

Lisa for MLC


----------



## lilchik17750 (Dec 31, 2011)

Right now, the only phone line to call in on is: 419-832-1342. If it's busy, call again.


----------



## dungo (Jan 1, 2012)

What is Memory Lane?


----------



## old hotrod (Jan 1, 2012)

http://www.memorylane-classics.com/


----------



## Harvie (Jan 1, 2012)

dungo said:


> What is Memory Lane?




a place where all old people go....


----------

